# How Will New 54.5 MPG Standard Impact USA Drivers?



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The government estimates that new vehicles will cost $2,800 more on average than they do today, with expected gasoline savings of up to $7,400 over the vehicle's lifetime.

More...


----------



## McRat (Jul 10, 2012)

News Bot said:


> The government estimates that new vehicles will cost $2,800 more on average than they do today, with expected gasoline savings of up to $7,400 over the vehicle's lifetime.
> 
> More...


About 20 years ago, I put 200,000 miles on a Chevy Sprint. Average tank-to-tank economy was 45mpg, and I drive like an animal. At 55mph at sea level, it would get over 55mpg with a single person. EPA said 52mpg.

It cost $6000 brand new at the dealer. It never broke. 

Why can't they do that today? Lawyers. Shoot all the lawyers, and you'd have 100 mpg TDI cars flooding the market. A 4 seat car CAN weigh 1500lb unladen before mandates. Mandates add about 800lb per car or more.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

In all fairness, it's not entirely the fault of the lawyers. You also need to shoot all mid and upper management and the other shareholders.


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

I'd just like to point out that there is a reason for the mandates, even if I think they could be better.

The cars are much safer now, there's no arguing that.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

I'd be happy to argue that. While fatalities per mile driven are the lowest since 1960, fatalities per capita haven't changed much in all that time, and I wouldn't be surprised if the number of accidents has risen. 

A safer car means a more careless driver. Just as no one would drive an ICE if the tailpipe were in the steering wheel, accidents would be quite rare if drivers sat on the front hood.


----------



## McRat (Jul 10, 2012)

somanywelps said:


> I'd just like to point out that there is a reason for the mandates, even if I think they could be better.
> 
> The cars are much safer now, there's no arguing that.


The #1 cause of fatalities is not lack of tire sensors.

It's lack of driver talent.

Running into shiit is the #1 cause of injuries, deaths, and property damage in cars.

If they REALLY were concerned about REAL safety, drivers would require superior training, have 5-pt harnesses, and helmets.

This has been known for over 40 years now. That's why they are required for racing. Oddly, tire sensors, side air bags, and padded dashes aren't. Not sure why.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

McRat said:


> The #1 cause of fatalities is not lack of tire sensors.
> 
> It's lack of driver talent.
> 
> ...


woh boy, you are opening a big can of worms with that one. Someone is probably already hard at work cherry picking crash statistics and studies to debunk you.

You are of course right though.


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

Drivers are the most likely reason for crashes. But, cars could be designed a little better too. Some of those issues are being addressed like the back bumper on semi-trucks, but there are quite a few other things they could look at to boost MPG numbers while not taking out any safety features.

I think a lot of it is design and appearance. Since that is what really sells cars, you have a battle going on and the Geo Metro, EV-1, and Smart car lost out to the Ford F-150 and Suburban.


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

If drivers didn't over drive their disc brakes, you wouldn't need the bumpers on trucks/trailers.

Drum brakes, Bias tires, 65mph on our old narrow roads, didn't kill us all because we drove more carefull.

Did kill some, but they did it to themselves....drinking mostly, as we didn't have cell phones.

A woman ran over a local bike rider because he slowed down to let an oncoming car pass before he pulled into HIS OWN DRIVEWAY!!!!!!!!!!

Drug him 300 feet under the front of her car. They are not saying a cell was being used, but she was following him for miles and still killed him.

That morning a friend he worked with hit a deer on the way to work. He survived and the biker noted, "Well, better a deer than run over by an old lady", which happened to him just 8 hours later...

Safer drivers are needed...


----------

